# How to change mobile phone provider?



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 5, 2012)

This is likely a dumb question.

For as long as I've had a contract phone I've been with Vodafone, and for coverage reasons I need to be on Vodafone. I'm at the start of my upgrade eligibility period and am looking at what I can get. I'm thinking of getting my next phone through TalkTalk (partnered with Carphone Warehouse) though. They have cheap deals for people who use them for landline and internet, which I do, and they use the Vodafone network.

The phone I am looking at is the HTC One X at £25 per month, with 300 mins, 3000 texts and 1GB data, which is plenty for me. Strikes me as a good deal. Is it?

The question is: Do I just order the One X at the end of my Voda contract, cancel the Voda contract and let TalkTalk handle the transfer of the number? Any idea how long that will take? I'm keen to avoid having to pay two monthly payments, and also keen to have as little disruption to service as possible. Any tips?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 5, 2012)

You get a PAC code from your current provider and give it to your new provider and they sort the transfer. Doesn't take long at all once you have the PAC number and Talk Talk will handle the number transfer.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 5, 2012)

Kanda said:


> You get a PAC code from your current provider and give it to your new provider and they sort the transfer. Doesn't take long at all once you have the PAC number and Talk Talk will handle the number transfer.


 
Ah! Thanks. So if I do that on the last day of the Voda contract, tell Voda I'm leaving, and order the HTC for next day delivery I should be sorted pronto?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 5, 2012)

If u wanna go for the PAYG option... just go to an independent phone shop and get it 'jailbreaked' so u can use any sim card? shouldnt cost more than £10.... There are ways to do it yourself... try google... though depends on your skillz....


----------



## Kanda (Dec 5, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Ah! Thanks. So if I do that on the last day of the Voda contract, tell Voda I'm leaving, and order the HTC for next day delivery I should be sorted pronto?


 
You can get the PAC code a few weeks before, sort it all out and activate on the day.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 5, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Ah! Thanks. So if I do that on the last day of the Voda contract, tell Voda I'm leaving, and order the HTC for next day delivery I should be sorted pronto?


You may find that Voda will offer you a better deal... all providers do when you say you are leaving... just shows the profit margin they can operate with hey?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 5, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> If u wanna go for the PAYG option... just go to an independent phone shop and get it 'jailbreaked' so u can use any sim card? shouldnt cost more than £10.... There are ways to do it yourself... try google... though depends on your skillz....


 
I have the skillz  just never changed provider before. Mind you, that contract is only (!) £600 over the two years, and the One X seems to be £379 unlocked. Add in a PAYG or rolling monthly plan and it's probably more expensive to do it that way.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 5, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> You may find that Voda will offer you a better deal... all providers do when you say you are leaving... just shows the profit margin they can operate with hey?


 
Aye, hoping that they can match the TalkTalk deal, less hassle for me that way. Vodafone seem noticeably expensive compared to the other networks though.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 5, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Aye, hoping that they can match the TalkTalk deal, less hassle for me that way. Vodafone seem noticeably expensive compared to the other networks though.


As it goes I have a personal interest in your post....
I thought the 3 network gave the best deal? ( yup I hear about giffgaff but sounds unreliable?)
as u know BS whomever answers your query and undercut the price you may have?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 5, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> As it goes I have a personal interest in your post....
> I thought the 3 network gave the best deal? ( yup I hear about giffgaff but sounds unreliable?)
> as u know BS whomever answers your query and undercut the price you may have?


 
3 are more expensive than the TalkTalk deals. I can't rely on the 3 network either.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 5, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> 3 are more expensive than the TalkTalk deals. I can't rely on the 3 network either.


 
Are you going for than the mobile deal? ie: home services etc....
I thought 3 had increased their coverage (piggybacking the o2 network)
I'm hitting London next week and looking the best service provider on a PAYG... i don't like contracts for certain reasons ;-)


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 5, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Are you going for than the mobile deal? ie: home services etc....
> I thought 3 had increased their coverage (piggybacking the o2 network)


 
I live in the sticks in Scotland. I'm already using TalkTalk for internet and landline (since they took over Tiscali). There's not much choice of ISP here, and I'm grandfathered in on an unlimited download deal from years ago, and I've never had any bother with service, so I just stayed with them. I'm just hoping to take advantage of their customer offers.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2012)

I've never changed mobile phone provider, been with the same one since about 1998


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I've never changed mobile phone provider, been with the same one since about 1998


 
My first mobile phone was with BT Cellnet in about 1995.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 5, 2012)

firky said:


> My first mobile phone was with BT Cellnet in about 1995.


 
God I forgot about BT Cellnet. My first PAYG phone was with them. I've been with Vodafone since, ummm, I think Orange was still part of Vodafone at the time.


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2012)

There was loads if you think about it, One 2 One and Mercury 

PAYG used to literally take a credit card sized topup card slotted into the back.


----------

